# Any concealed or open carriers here (handguns)



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Im about to buy me a hand gun and go get my concealed weapons permit. 

Anybody else in here conceal or open carry? If so what do you carry? ever had any problems?


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

i carry concealed, and carry a GLOCK 27 .40cal....love it,. its like my "mastercard" i never leave home w/o it and it has took a lickin and kept on tickin!! you cant go wrong with a glock!!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I have my concealed also. I carry a kel tec .380 in a pocket holster. The holster squares off the gun and makes it look like a wallet or something and it just slides down in your pocket and keeps the barrel down, grip up. It's a decent little gun just don't expect to be accurate with it. Ofcourse you'll learn in the class that basically if someone is far enough away to have to use the sights, you were in the wrong anyways(assuming you havent taken the class yet?). NC could have slightly different laws/guidelines thouogh.

I carry it everyday with me and no one even notices it. I'd like to bump up to something a little nicer sometime or another like a S&W compact .40 or kahr, but then again i wouldnt want it to be too nice to where i'd worry about other things scratching/knicking it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

In MS there is no required class. Only background check, fingerprinting and $132.

I was looking at a .380 the other day but it sure is a small caliber. I am about to look around and see what kind of prices I can find on a Ruger P89 or P90 both 9mm. Im not real fond of the .45 I have never shot a .40 and the only glock I have shot I hated Dont know the make or model though.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got a Mass Class A. Conceled-High Capacity. I don't carry right now because I'm going through a divorce and $$ is non-existant. I have had a Colt Mark 8 1911 in polished nickle and ramped for shooting hollow tips. I also had a Beretta model 92, which is a .40
I will definatly buy another Colt 1911. Not good for conceled, but seeing it is a good deturrent!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Ruger makes good firearms I've had both a P95 (9mm) and a P97 (45 acp) and both were reliable. I carry concealed here in Texas and personally like the punch of a 45, I tote a Kimber 1911 in a 'small of the back holster' during summer and a 'shoulder holster' during the winter. Although it may be a little heavy compared to some of the combat tupperware out there, the slim frame of the 1911 is very concealable and comfortable once your used to it being there. It's just like these 4-wheelers though everyone is going to have their own preferences and opinions, go put some range time in and test drive a few before you commit, buy what fits you, what you shoot well, and what fits your budget.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

I carry my glock in a single retention blackhawk holster on the hip... and i have on layaway at the local gunshop a keltec .32 im gonna carry in my back pocked with what you mentioned the "wallet holster"


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

I carry concealed, I was carrying a sig sp2022 .40 but sold it the other day and am about to buy a Springfield XD40 sub compact. My wife carries an XD9 sc. The main reason I am buying a sc is because that is the first thing I found, I will eventually get another full size to throw in my carry rotation.

Also not sure where Rosedale, MS is but I was in communication with a guy just south of Jackson who is selling an XD40 sc with an inside the waist band holster


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Brute650i said:


> In MS there is no required class. Only background check, fingerprinting and $132.
> 
> I was looking at a .380 the other day but it sure is a small caliber. I am about to look around and see what kind of prices I can find on a Ruger P89 or P90 both 9mm. Im not real fond of the .45 I have never shot a .40 and the only glock I have shot I hated Dont know the make or model though.


Your right about the MS law. MS is a shall issue state so as long as you meat the requirements they have to give you the CCW permit. 

Brent i have a P90 and the same Keltec P3AT derk mentioned. IMO the Ruger P90 is way to big and heavy to carry concealed for any length of time. In the winter it might not be to bad but in summer clothes it would be hard to pull off. Don't get me wrong i love this gun. Its a tank. Never faild on me one time but i use it for my "house/car" gun. If i plan on carrying on my person i take the keltec.380. I agree its a small gun but with some good quality +P ammo it will get someone off you for sure. Plus its super small and easy to carry.

If your really looking for a 9 mm there are many more suitable models for carry then the P90.Just my opinion.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have my license, but been thinkin about getting it. I don't carry the gun, but we have a S&W .40 cal. and it's a decent gun... Mainly got it for home protection, I work late lots of nights and my wife wanted something to feel more secure. It was a pretty cheap gun, but it will work if it's ever needed. As far as accuracy, it's not accurate at all.. but over all it's good for me. My buddy has a Berreta 9mm, and HAD a Ruger .380 until someone broke into his truck and stole it. He has his handhun license, he'll probably chime in on here when he gets to Africa, he leaves today headed that way...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i agree with metal man. though i do not have a permit, i do own a ruger p89. it's much too heavy to be carried around all the time.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I CC everyday. My carry gun is a S&W M&P .40 full size. I love it. I carry at the 3:30 position w/ a forward cant. I forget its there sometime. Once I got used to it, its just like putting carrying my wallett, keys and knife. The glocks did not feel good to me, but that just my personal choice. Try out different guns before deciding. Its not hard finding a gun, but wait until you start figuring out a comfortable holster. I'm worst than a woman with shoes when it comes to holsters.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I carry my Sig p226 9mm most of the time and sometimes my Kahr pm9. I had a few of them out a while back checking them out here's the pic. I used to competitive shoot with the .357 back in the day. My mom gave it to me when I was 15 for a birthday present. The first pistol I ever bought myself is the Sig p226 9 that I carry to this day I picked it up back in 92.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I do. Had mine in MS, it's not near as easy to get as the one in AL. Carry everywhere I go. Right now I kinda want a Kimber Ultra Carry in .45 as my carry. But I dont have $1200 extra laying around!  Right now I carry my Springfield XD .40


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've had the permit for about 3 years now. I don't carry on my person but it sits beside me all day every day in my truck. Brent, look into applying for the Florida license. I lived in and took my classes in Louisiana and sent all the paperwork to Florida. Here's a list of all the states that recognize the Florida permit. 

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/news/concealed_carry.html

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="525"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" align="center" height="25">*FLORIDA'S RECIPROCITY STATES*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" width="261"> </td> <td align="left" width="264">Alabama  (1,3,5)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Alaska (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Arizona (6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Arkansas  (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Colorado (1,4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Delaware</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Georgia (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Idaho (3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Indiana (1,3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Kansas (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Kentucky</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Louisiana  (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Michigan  (1,4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Mississippi (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Missouri<!-- PR#09-0274 (1) --></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Montana (3)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Nebraska (1)</td> </tr> <!-- <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Nevada (1,6)</td> </tr> --> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">New Hampshire  (1,3,4,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">New Mexico (1) </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">North Carolina (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">North Dakota (3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Ohio (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Oklahoma (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Pennsylvania (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">South Carolina (1,4,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">South Dakota  (1,3)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Tennessee  (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Texas  (1,3,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah  (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Vermont (2)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Virginia (1,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Washington (1,4,6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">West Virginia (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Wyoming (1,3)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i like your style masher... i keep either taurus judge shoots 45 long colt or 410 , tuarus 357 ragin bull or my new toy is a tuarus 1911... and just bought my wife a ruger sp101 chambered in 327 federal magnum it also shoot 32 short 32 long and 32 magnum....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

J I got a buddy with the Ultra Carry II and it's really nice but he salivates over my little pm9. It is incredibly easy in Bama I remember going down to the Sheriffs dept and getting the background check and going back to pay 9 bucks and I had my cc license. In Louisiana you have to take the class and jump through the hoops.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. It's $20/yr here now but the process is the same.

Brent, note that In mississippi they are good for 4 years but you have to be re-fingerprinted every time you renew, and that ads $75 to the total....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I hear you Walker, I love all the autos but I have an affinity for the big revolvers. I have several 357s and 44s and one 454 Casull and my latest edition the 500 Smith. I killed a doe with the 500 this past season and lets just say that Hornady round is bad ace. It did more damage than my 45-70.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Even though I was living in Ms going to college I kept my Bama cc license for about 5 years. When I was at home I would stop by the Sheriffs Dept and renew it.


----------



## hendrix30 (Feb 16, 2010)

I live in Illinois, its against the law to have concealed weapon. The law SUCKS, be nice to have a little protection on your side.:AR15firing:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I think there are like what, 14 states that recognize Alabama's? Pretty much all the southeastern states anyway..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hendrix30 said:


> I live in Illinois, its against the law to have concealed weapon. The law SUCKS, be nice to have a little protection on your side.:AR15firing:


but is it against the law to carry in your vehicle, non-concealed


----------



## hendrix30 (Feb 16, 2010)

They all got to be cased up tight. You guys probably can have them uncased in back of truck window, right?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's see our President is from Illinois right? It's easy to understand now. 

J there are states that don't recognize your vehicle as an extension of your home.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We can carry them loaded and under our jacket. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hendrix30 said:


> They all got to be cased up tight. You guys probably can have them uncased in back of truck window, right?


Depends... see in Ms. You can have one in your vehicle, w/o a permit, but it can't be concealed, per the law... lay it on the seat, they cant say nothing.

In alabama, you cant have one in your vehicle period, w/o a permit b/c in the vehicle even if its on the dash, is concealed.

So just depends on the state.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

In Alabama if you are riding roads in a National Frst don't have your rifle loaded if it's hanging in your back window or within your reach and not in a case. A game warden let me off with a warning for that two seasons ago.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> In Alabama if you are riding roads in a National Frst don't have your rifle loaded if it's hanging in your back window or within your reach and not in a case. A game warden let me off with a warning for that two seasons ago.


Yep. I've been stopped & checked too.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but every thing I have read is that in ms it can be loaded with one chambered as far as that goes and as long as its concealed in the car and not on you then your good without a permit. Because it is an extension of your home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute650i said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but every thing I have read is that in ms it can be loaded with one chambered as far as that goes and as long as its concealed in the car and not on you then your good without a permit. Because it is an extension of your home.


Ah thats rights... Castle Law. It can be concealed now in vehicle (not on your person) w/o a permit.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a website that I have been doing alot of reading on lately http://opencarry.mywowbb.com/

Mississippi has Reciprocal Agreements with : 
Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan,Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, & Wyoming.

Mississippi is an open carry state and the state constitution appears to guarantee this right. Further, localities are generally preempted under state law from enacting local gun control ordinances that might restrict open carry. However, Miss. Code §§ 97-37-1 & § 45-9-101 operate together to ban carriage of a handgun "concealed in whole or in part" unless the carrier is inside a motor vehicle or possesses a License to Carry a Concealed Pistol or Revolver. As the Mississippi courts have said that a handgun in a holster is concealed in part, a License to Carry a Concealed Pistol or Revolver is required to openly carry a handgun in a holster in Mississippi.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't remember what state but there was an old law on the books stating you could carry not concealed without a license. It was some kind of gunslinger law and you could wear your gun on your hip in plain view like a police officer. The loophole was closed a while back.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There are a few states that still honor open carry without a permit.

Here is a map:http://www.opencarry.org/opencarry.htmlhttp://www.opencarry.org/ia.html


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

You can open carry legally in Louisiana with out a license


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang, we are open carry. Cool link. I'm going to keep mine concealed though. lol.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

no disrespect at all, but first you should ask yourself a few questions like, am i really gonna ****in shoot some ****er if it comes down to it? if yes, then, are you shooting to kill? if not, then you just want one that is big as hell and shiny and loud and mean lookin to scare them away or feel more confident about yourself or whatever. if you actually gonna shoot to kill, well then i recommend steyr handguns. mine's been nothin but good for the price. the feel size and weight is also positive. also: are you gonna shoot this for fun, or for sport, or just when you need to cap a fool? that throws a whole nother factor in


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

anybody have or shot a keltec PF-9? It looks about like I could find one in my price range if I looked hard enough

shoot for fun every now and then shoot snakes with at hunting club, home and vehicle protection and eventually when I get use to carrying it around CC.

oh and if your choice of words are what I think they are then and its down to him or me you can bet money on it aint gonna be me.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> I've had the permit for about 3 years now. I don't carry on my person but it sits beside me all day every day in my truck. Brent, look into applying for the Florida license. I lived in and took my classes in Louisiana and sent all the paperwork to Florida. Here's a list of all the states that recognize the Florida permit.
> 
> http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/news/concealed_carry.html
> 
> ...


just was going to point out something is that the footnote 4 says "(4) These states will honor the Florida concealed weapon license ONLY IF the licensee is a resident of the State of Florida."


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I usually carry my pt145. There are days I decide to carry my glock23.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Always kill em because dead men can tell no tales.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

went gun shopping today and this is what I have found out.

Ruger P95 a little big but I like the bigger guns and also good price

Ruger SR9c I am starting to lean towards this one more that the other 2 Rugars nice size and not to pricey either.

Ruger SR9 same review as the P95

Keltec P-11 to small would consider if I already had another gun and use this for only CC

What I would really like to do is get both the SR9c and the keltec but thats a little bit out of my price range right now.

any suggestions?

I found a gun shop that is new in town that has alot of specialty guns rather than hunting rifles/shotguns and a few pistols. Was a cool place but out of my price range and use range.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

Glock model 23 40.cal


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Define the purpose then find what fits your hand and snaps to the eye best. I recommend going to a range where you can demo what you are looking at. There were a few in Bham while I was there that had demo guns. If at all possible I like to run a few clips through a gun I am looking at unless it feels really good in my hand and suits my eye.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i agree with masher .. its not what i like or whoever likes it is what fits your wants needs and your budget...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have never heard of a gun range anywhere around here. seems that we are so far in the country gun ranges wouldnt serve a purpose.

I am really liking the Ruger SR9c right now just looking to see if I can find a better price than $450 W/ 2 clips (a 10 round and a 17 round :rockn









or the Ruger P89 for $300 W/2 clips and 50 rounds


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have my concealed license. i have a taurus millennium pro 9mm. it has a 3 1/4 inch barrel so its not the most accurate thing at long distance, but u come at me i ain't gonna miss. lol. its small and not too heavy. and its only about 350 bucks and lifetime warranty. my bother has an springfield xd40 and that is really nice. very accurate. but to me its a little big to carry around if your trying to hide it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't have a Concealed carry but its legal to open carry here so i have my S&W M&P 40 most of the time. i love that gun it has 3 different back straps so it fits most hands great


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

I do not have a permit but carry mine in my truck everywhere in LA... Ruger p345... Cal 45


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

My trail carry...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice. 

Btw if anybody in ms is looking for info on conceal carry or gun rights pm me I have some good sources that I have found while researching it for myself so I know my rights as good if not better than some of the small town cops around here.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> My trail carry...


i dont think he can conceal that in his pocket. :thinking: lol


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i carry my kimbers or clock


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

i rock my springfield XDM .40! I love it and its very accurate. Of course here in TN you can open carry so I dont worry about people seeing it. I keep it under my shirt but if some of it is visible then thats ok!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I picked up a P89 last weekend from my buddy for $300 I got the gun and plastic carrying case, hogue soft grip, holster, 2 50rd boxes of JHP, and 2 50rd boxes of FMJ. Now hopefully I dont spend to much money on it now. Ive been looking for a conceal carry holster and also looking for a 15rd mag.

anybody have any suggestions for a holster or want to swap a 10rd for a 15rd mag? 
Im also wanting to change the color to flat black and was wondering what the best way to do that would be. Maybe powdercoat or Teflon coated?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I don't have my license, but been thinkin about getting it. I don't carry the gun, but we have a S&W .40 cal. and it's a decent gun... Mainly got it for home protection, I work late lots of nights and my wife wanted something to feel more secure. It was a pretty cheap gun, but it will work if it's ever needed. As far as accuracy, it's not accurate at all.. but over all it's good for me. My buddy has a Berreta 9mm, and HAD a Ruger .380 until someone broke into his truck and stole it. He has his handhun license, he'll probably chime in on here when he gets to Africa, he leaves today headed that way...


wow.. yeah, i just found this thread.. jason is right.. i carry my 9mm beretta everywhere i go when i'm home.. unless i know i'm gonna go out with friends for a drink.. i plan on gettin' another ruger .380 for everyday use.. the 9 is a little bulky.. but perfect for carryin' in the truck.. i recommend everyone carry something.. you never know when you're gonna need it.. i haven't yet, but if i ever do, i'll let everyone know how glad i was to have some protection..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

Yesterday said:


> no disrespect at all, but first you should ask yourself a few questions like, am i really gonna ****in shoot some ****er if it comes down to it? if yes, then, are you shooting to kill? if not, then you just want one that is big as hell and shiny and loud and mean lookin to scare them away or feel more confident about yourself or whatever. if you actually gonna shoot to kill, well then i recommend steyr handguns. mine's been nothin but good for the price. the feel size and weight is also positive. also: are you gonna shoot this for fun, or for sport, or just when you need to cap a fool? that throws a whole nother factor in


i know where you're going with this.. and i agree.. but from what i have been told by different cops, if you're going to shoot, shoot to kill.. now i don't mean shoot multiple times, but a dead person can't kill you 1st.. their weapon of choice doesn't necessarily have to be a gun either.. that's how i'm going to handle a situation if the time comes up and i need to protect myself or anyone around me if a situation occurs..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

these are some video's of what i carry .. may have some cursing in video






 

or this





 :rockn::rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to find a range up here around the Oxford area to go shoot at. Back home I can just go into my back yard and shoot as much as I want.

I also need to find a holster that I can wear in waist band on lower back is about the only place I can hide it. It definitely won't be able to be concealed on my hip. I'm gonna end up getting a compact to carry this summer


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

S&W M&P .40c

used to carry a glock, then i switched to this. like it much better.


----------



## wvpolekat (Mar 28, 2010)

I carry about 75% of the time, a lot depends on where I will be going. Usually carry a Taurus PT 24/7 in .40 SW or a full size 1911. On occasion I will grab my SR9, but I don't like it as much as the 40.


----------



## dustin6599 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm from Louisiana and I have a nonresident Florida concealed weapon permit. I carry a keltec 380 with pocket clip. And in the winter time when I wear more clothing I Carry my glock slimline 36 45cal. With inside the waistband holster. Kinda bulky but comfy


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Used to carry my Colt Mark IV Series 70 .45ACP but as I got older it got heavy and bulky (just like me). Started carrying a FN Hi-Power (basically a Browning Hi-Power) in .40 S&W cal.. It's built on the slim 9MM frame with the knockdown power exceeding the old .45. It is one sweet accurate carry.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It is also legal in Texas to carry a concelaed weapon in your vehicle without a CHL, as long as the vehicle is registered to you.And you have no felony record.My wife and I both have a CHL.I carry a S&W 40 in my vehicle and a small 25 in my pocket.We are currently shopping for something that the wife will like.She is a small girl,so finding something that fits her hand good is kinda hard.She really likes the baby Desert Eagle 9mm.But it's too expensive.....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I concealed carry a glock 27 in a supertuck! LOVE it! I carry every time I'm not at work


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Picked up a new conceal carry pistol last night... Ruger LC9 -9mm. I like it, super light weight and literally disappears when I wear it

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I now carry a taurus "Judge Public Defender". It's an ultra lite made out of titanium with a 2" barrell, very lightweight. Just bought it a few weeks ago. It will shoot long colt 45's or 410 shotgun shells. AWSOME self defense gun !! They make special 410 shells for it, they have three plated discs and fourteen pellets in each one. I also have some 000 buckshot for it, yes triple, has four big pellets in each shell.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I carry S&W, Pick Between .45/.40, Sometimes Walther .380 as back up

My Wife Carrys a .357 or 9mm


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

In MS. there's no need to conceal it. If you are threatened with bodily injury just pop a round in them. If it's hunting season you cannot have the gun loaded, non in the magazine and none in a clip unless they are in a closed case or in the trunk. That's what I like about my Remington 700 BDL Custom Deluxe 270 L/H and 223 R/H. Leave the chamber empty, load the magazine and if I see they wardens, I trip the magazine release and hide the rounds.
"2 weapons known to exist."
Pistol's - ?? Obama may be watching.:AR15firing::rocketwhore:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I just picked up an lc9 and it is a great gun to conceal even on my small frame you can't see it with my iwb holster.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want one too. Lcp or lc9


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

To me I lie the feel of the LC9 over LCP. The LCP is to small for my hand and is just plain uncomfortable


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you Like the LCP, check out the Kel Tec


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> To me I lie the feel of the LC9 over LCP. The LCP is to small for my hand and is just plain uncomfortable


That was the same way I felt. I'm a small guy...150lbs and about 5'9"

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have an older keltec 9m. I don't like it. 

The LCP or lc9 or pf9 would be my first choice. I also like the LCR .38


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Been looking at a LC9. I carry a Glock 36 with a Crimson Trace Lasergaurd in a supertuck everywhere I go when I'm at home. First thing i put on and the last thing I take off. Very accurate gun and it's a .45acp! When I go Steelhead fishing or traipsin' around the woods I carry my 1911 with a Crimson Trace Lasergrip in a Blackhawk Serpa holster, just like the extra retention.

My wife has a Glock 17 with Lasermax laser, that is her baby. Sits in the nightstand. For "Mothers Day" she got a new Springfield XDm 3.8 compact 9mm. WHOOEEE! that is one bad mofo!!! VERY sweet gun!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

My next one will be the Beretta PX4 Storm 40 cal.. VERY comfertable gun, a compact auto that will hold 10 + 1..:rockn:


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Look at the Springfield XDm compact .40 Holds 11+1 in the short mag. and 16+1 in the full grip mag. Go big for woods carry or throw the shorty in for concealed. Best of both worlds. Not to mention a VERY accurated sweet shooting gun. My buddy has one and it's nice, I got the 9mm version for the wife, 13+1 and 19+1 lot's of firepower!!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

One of the best/elite guns I have referred to is the Kimber CDP II. Been told it's the rolls-royce of guns... It's about $1200 though.:bigeyes: The other 2 brands that are really good for both combat and luxury are Sig Sauer and Heckler & Koch. They run about $800-$1000 for the good ones.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you want Rolls Royce for 1911 I'd go with Les Baer or a Wilson Combat. To be honest, Nothing a Sig or H&K will do that a glock or XD can't, except put it on safe.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have the kimber cdp11 , i like it alot , but really theres not much diference to my springfield ultra carry, as far as accuracy


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I carry a HK P2000 Subcompact 40. sometimes a Walther 380...I shoot IDPA. and love my HK's. Glock is probably going to be your most popular for competition shooting, KelTec is the easiest and smallest to carry. Kimber just came out with a nice carry gun. go to their web sight to take a look. As far a caliber it's better to have the 380 on you than the 44mag home in the safe (JMO.) and PLEASE join the NRA. there are so many trying to remove our rights ...


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree, "the gun on you is better than the one at home in the safe." An ol' Clint Smith sayin'. Would love to get into IDPA but my work has me gone for 6-7 months a year.:aargh4: Oh, and I'm a member of the NRA and always give a lil extra when I make my Midway orders.


----------

